# Gothic 2 - Erzwaffen: Schaden unbekannt?



## Fabba (5. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich spiele Gothic 2 (+DndR) jetzt zum ersten Mal als Söldner durch. Ich habe jetzt (in Kapitel 2) von Bennet gelernt, einen Erz-zweihänder zu schmieden. Wenn ich mir die geschmiedete Waffe jetzt im Inventar ansehe, Steht:

Zweihand-talent-Bonus: 10
Stärke: 60

Hmm. Wo ist der Schaden? Muss ich da noch irgendwas mit der Waffe machen?
thx,
Fabba


----------



## PKPlayer (5. September 2004)

Fabba am 05.09.2004 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Ich spiele Gothic 2 (+DndR) jetzt zum ersten Mal als Söldner durch. Ich habe jetzt (in Kapitel 2) von Bennet gelernt, einen Erz-zweihänder zu schmieden. Wenn ich mir die geschmiedete Waffe jetzt im Inventar ansehe, Steht:
> 
> ...



Du musst nichts mit der Waffe machen, scheint wohl nur ein Bug zu sein.

 --------------------------Bonus-----Schaden-----Stärke----Reichweite-----Wert
Erz-Zweihänder-------10%----------80------------60-----------100------------900


----------



## ldrake (7. September 2004)

PKPlayer am 05.09.2004 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Fabba am 05.09.2004 21:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jop, das ist ein Bug, den hatte ich auch mal


----------



## Rosini (7. September 2004)

*zustimm* der Fehler ist bekannt, und ich glaube auch, dass das aktuelle Update 2.6 diesen Fehler behebt.... Ich kann mich aber auch irren...


MfG, Rosini


----------



## Pumiggl (7. September 2004)

Fabba am 05.09.2004 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Ich spiele Gothic 2 (+DndR) jetzt zum ersten Mal als Söldner durch. Ich habe jetzt (in Kapitel 2) von Bennet gelernt, einen Erz-zweihänder zu schmieden. Wenn ich mir die geschmiedete Waffe jetzt im Inventar ansehe, Steht:
> 
> ...


Wenn du umbedingt wissen willst welchen Schadenswert die Waffe hat, musste halt dir nen Patch besorgen. Aber wenn du nur wissen willst wie Stark die Waffe UNGEFÄHR ist, haste eigentlich auch ohne Anzeige keine Probleme. Die Waffen sind ja nach Schaden b.z.w. nach Stärke geordnet. D.h. wenn die Waffe an erster Stelle in deinem Inventar steht, weißte ja eigntlich schon, dass sie Stärker ist als die anderen. Wenn sie aber zwischen zwei Waffen steht weißte, dass sie Stärker als die vorherige aber Schwächer als die nächste ist.


----------



## Homerclon (7. September 2004)

Pumiggl am 07.09.2004 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Fabba am 05.09.2004 21:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder sie ist gleichstark. 
Man kann aber auch einfach unter folgendem Link nachsehen.
http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/

Es gibt noch viele weitere Seiten, aber da hat man alles auf einer Seite.


----------

